# If both fit, which would you choose?



## ricochet06 (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm graduating and my bike was stolen so my parents wanted to get me a new bike and/or frame. I have the parts to build up a frame if I go that route, but I don't know which way to go...

2005 Motorola reissue of the MX Leader with frame, fork, headset, BB and stem. 9.7 of 10 condition. $1200

1996 MX Leader Motorola team bike with Caloi badging. It looks genuine, and is built up with 8sp Dura Ace and ready to ride. $1900 (would have to sell my parts, but could afford it if do that).

I don't know which one to pick, can you help?


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Only you can say for sure. If it were me, I'd go for the Caloi IF it could be documented and/or authenticated as a true Team Motorola team issue frame. It would be neat to have an actual team bike. Otherwise, I'd go for the less expensive frame. and build it up over time with the components of my choosing.

Just curious, but how are you able to find TWO Leaders like this? Yeah, I'm jealous. I can't find one in my size that I can afford.

Robert


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

As a parent, I would say you should buy the less expensive frame. They both look nearly the same except for the decals and they should fit and ride the same. Finally, I would be willing to bet the 2005 frame would be worth more as a resale unless you could document that the Caloi was ridden by a well-know pro cyclist. Use the extra money on better components or simply to save your parents some bucks. You kids are expensive.


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

I'd opt for the '05 Motorola reissue.

1) You'd be using new components, presumably 10 speed? If so, you'd probably have an easier time getting replacement parts in the future. (I could be wrong, I haven't looked for 8 speed parts in years.)
2) If you already have all your parts, it will be cheaper.
3) Although pro bikes are cleaned and tuned regularly, they can live a rough life between the race courses, power output from the racer, travel, being ridden in all weather conditions, etc. Maybe the Caloi was used in Paris-Roubaix??? Assuming it looks like it hasn't been crashed or beaten up, I would imagine that the 5 year old Merckx has more life left in it than a 14 year old pro bike... but without more details and seeing the bikes directly, it's hard to say for certain.
4) How much life is left in the "wear and tear" items on the pro bike? I'm specifically thinking of things like the tires, chain, cassette, chainrings, handlebar tape, brake pads, etc.

The points above are speculation on my part, but I hope they help. Good luck with the decision, and let us know how it goes!


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Here's another thought - Do the parts on the team bike fit you? (crank length, stem length, handlebar width, saddle) Is the cassette the right size for your fitness level and the terrain where you ride? If you end up replacing the sized items, or the wear and tear items mentioned above, the extra costs could add up quickly.


----------

